# The Worst Childrens TV



## kyektulu (Mar 21, 2006)

*Following Ada's thread about childrens tv shows it got me thinking about cartoons and childrens programs that I really disliked.

There were quite a few.

I think my 'pet hate' childrens show was Power Rangers, boy did that suck the origional and all of the remakes.

Others were.

Rainbow Bright

My Little Pony

Fun House (after they never let me on the show) 

Muppet Show... puppets agghhh

Racoons

Rainbow Bright

Scooby doo with scrappy and his cousin (the retarded one) in it.

The Smurfs

Johnny Bravo

*


----------



## littlemissattitude (Mar 21, 2006)

Mister Rogers Neighborhood.  I'm sorry.  That man just always gave me the creeps.


----------



## steve12553 (Mar 21, 2006)

"Barney" scares me.


----------



## Niolani (Mar 21, 2006)

Any of those stupid shows that just want to make money off the accessories like Pokemon and company, what happened to quality manga for kids like what we grew up with like Astro Boy? I hate Johnny Bravo too.


----------



## Marky Lazer (Mar 21, 2006)

Almost all nowadays cartoons are crap. Or maybe there is a slight chance I'm growing up.


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Mar 21, 2006)

How can you hate the Muppets or The Smurfs?

The ones I disliked growing up where Rainbow (just creepy) and any "kid drama", like Grange Hill or Byker Grove.


----------



## Marky Lazer (Mar 21, 2006)

Yeah, that was what I was thinking as well, but I don't dare to contradict Kylie.


----------



## steve12553 (Mar 21, 2006)

Winters_Sorrow said:
			
		

> How can you hate the Muppets or The Smurfs?


 
THe original Muppet show was not really a kids show and it was quite clever. I don't know what else they've done with them in recent years since Jim Henson died, maybe that's the difference.


----------



## roddglenn (Mar 21, 2006)

Rent a Ghost - that reaaallly creeped me out! lol

I hated Byker Grove too - made Geordies sound thick - Byker is only a few miles from me.

Power Rangers....my god shoot me now.

Whatever happened to all the classics like Battle of the Planets and Starfleet X?


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Mar 21, 2006)

roddglenn said:
			
		

> Whatever happened to all the classics like Battle of the Planets and Starfleet X?


 
I'd never heard of Starfleet X, so I hunted around.
It sounded like a great show! I'm gutted, I didn't see it when it was on 
I hope they release it on dvd.

But, here's the lyrics for you golden oldies... 

Send a message out across the sky
Alien raiders just past Gemini
Who will come and save us now?
Who can defend us from their power?

CHORUS
Star Fleet, Star Fleet
Star Fleet, Star Fleet

Tell the people back at Earth Control
Send Star Fleet legions to save our souls
Always daring and courageous
Oooh, only they can save us

CHORUS
Star Fleet, Star Fleet
Star Fleet, Star Fleet


----------



## roddglenn (Mar 21, 2006)

Ahhhh that's FANTASTIC!!!!  It brings it all flooding back!  It was a brilliant series and ended very unusually by having them all getting killed if I remember rightly.


----------



## Marky Lazer (Mar 21, 2006)

You're not going to cry, are you? 

I have to admit that I never heard of Starfleet X and Battle of the Planets...


----------



## Quokka (Mar 21, 2006)

I don't know starfleet x but Battle of the planets is one of those cartoons Id like to see again just to see how it holds up. One of my childhood favourites along with Astroboy, Robotech and Starblazer. I always prefered the amime conversions, some of them even had storylines  .


But that's off topic, Worst Childrens TV starting with the cartoons

ANY cartoon spin-off. Remember the Flinstone ones... captain caveman, pebble and bam bam as teenagers? wacky races had Penelope pitstop and catch that pigeon (or something like that?) 

It's bad enough that Australia inflicted Lassie.... sorry Skippy on the world but as a kid there was a show Secret Valley that was absolutely dire. Then they went downhill with the spin off that had something to do with a flying bus.


----------



## Marky Lazer (Mar 21, 2006)

It's funny isn't it how talking about crappy shows makes you think of the ones you loved...

Anyway, the show I hated the most, besides the Powerrangers, was Barbapapa.


----------



## roddglenn (Mar 21, 2006)

I just managed to contain myself, Marky 

Super Gran...remember that?  God, that was awful.


----------



## Quokka (Mar 21, 2006)

Lol Supergran was bad and believe it or not was shown before or after that Secret Valley spin off at one point. Was part of some kids package that I can't remember the name of... but it did have the obligatory puppet just to finish the package.


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Mar 21, 2006)

roddglenn said:
			
		

> Super Gran...remember that? God, that was awful.


 
That was filmed just down the road from you & me, rod.
Whitley Bay beach - sounds much nicer than it is!

I didn't mind Supergran - it had a cheesy quality to it, and it wasn't often you had a 'positive' character in her 60s. Most of them were miserable old men or batty old ladies. Besides, it was hilarious seeing a geriatric with superpowers!


----------



## kyektulu (Mar 21, 2006)

Marky Lazer said:
			
		

> Yeah, that was what I was thinking as well, but I don't dare to contradict Kylie.


*
Hey im a friendly lass! 


My all time worst childrens tv program is Wurzel Gummage, that man should be locked up!
I was sooo scared of him as a child.*


----------



## kyektulu (Mar 21, 2006)

roddglenn said:
			
		

> Whatever happened to all the classics like Battle of the Planets


*
My partner loves battle of the planets too.
He found the video a few months ago and bought it, he was so excited. lol*


----------



## littlemissattitude (Mar 22, 2006)

Winters_Sorrow said:
			
		

> How can you hate the Muppets or The Smurfs?



Love the Muppets.

But The Smurfs?   They're...blue.  Ick.  Maybe it's because of the Blue Meanies, but I have never been able to watch them.


----------



## Adasunshine (Mar 22, 2006)

One word....

TELETUBBIES

xx


----------



## roddglenn (Mar 22, 2006)

Winters_Sorrow said:
			
		

> That was filmed just down the road from you & me, rod.  Whitley Bay beach - sounds much nicer than it is!


 
Aye, I was down Whitley Bay and Tynemouth last night for a drive with my missus.  They're supposed to be spending £60mill on it to regenerate it - God knows it's needed!

I hated Worzel Gummage too.  Just the thought of it sends a shiver down my spine.  It was just really freaky...


----------



## Marky Lazer (Mar 22, 2006)

Adasunshine said:
			
		

> One word....
> 
> TELETUBBIES
> 
> xx


I have to agree with you. In Holland there was a satire program that created The Tering Tubbies (Tering: the Dutch word for medieval tubercoluse and used nowadays as a term for 'just something bad'). It wasn't _that_ funny, but it _was_ because everyone hated the Teletubbies so much.


----------



## kyektulu (Mar 22, 2006)

*Yeah teletubbys and the vast majority of toddlers tv sucks now.

Just look at the tweenies... I wudve been very afraid of them as a small child.

Whatever was wrong with postman pat...?
*


----------



## sanityassassin (Mar 22, 2006)

steve12553 said:
			
		

> "Barney" scares me.




I have a real loathing of barney i don't just dislike him I activally detest the big purple dino. When I stayed in belfast a few years ago sometimes on a saturday in the centre there would be somebody dressed up as barney and it would take all my willpower not to start beating on him with a large pointy stick

I also disliked rent-a-ghost too they freeked me out


----------



## nixie (Mar 22, 2006)

Sponge Bob Square Pants, Powerpuff Girls


----------



## weaveworld (Mar 22, 2006)

*Barney is kinda freaky-something about a big purple dinosaur (shudder)

Boobahs are really scary - jumping about all over the place.

*


----------



## Niolani (Mar 23, 2006)

What was Wurzel Gummage about?


----------



## Adasunshine (Mar 23, 2006)

Barney is awful!!! I'm with you fully on that one SA, my little boy loves him but I refuse to let him watch it (call me cruel, I don't care).

Boobahs are creepy! *shudders*

As for Postman Pat Kye, CBeebies, still play it, they've brought it up to date (with same voice for Pat) and my boys love it, it's one of their favourites along with Fireman Sam and Charlie & Lola (wonderful cartoon, even I'm addicted to that one) - they have good taste!

As for The Tweenies - they scare me now, let alone how I would have felt as a child watching them! Still, again, both my boys seem to like it but it's not their favourite, they soon switch off and go and play with their toys when Tweenies is on!

xx


----------



## tiny99 (Mar 26, 2006)

"why don't you" used to do my head in.....but I still watched it...don't know why, the theme song even said "why don't you just switch off your television set and do something less boring instead" guess I should've done.


----------



## Denie Alconn (Mar 26, 2006)

You should see "barne tv" the Norwegian children`s program, never seen anything that boring or boring!!


----------



## kyektulu (Mar 26, 2006)

nixie said:
			
		

> Sponge Bob Square Pants, Powerpuff Girls


*
I dispise those cartoons Nix, expesh Powerpuff Girls...* 

*Niolani Wurzel Gummage was a horrible old man dressed as a scarecrow... *shudder*, I never watched the cartoon really as he freaked me out so much!*


----------

